# [ivman][gnome-volume-manger] nie montuje żadnych urządzeń

## pancurski

Jest troche tematów związnych z ivmanem, ale żaden mi nie pomógł. Otóż ivman nie montuje żadnych urządzeń.

Wynik rc-update -s:

```
               

               acpid |      default                  

           alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                 gpm |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

          lm_sensors |      default                  

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

            sysklogd |      default                  

             urandom | boot

```

zawartość fstaba zmieniałem na różne opcje, obecnie mam:

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

#/dev/ROOT              /               ext3            noatime         0 1

#/dev/SWAP              none            swap            sw              0 0

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

#proc                   /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

#shm                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

none            /proc           proc            defaults                        0 0

none            /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0

sysfs           /sys            sysfs           defaults                        0 0

/dev/hda6       none            swap            sw                              0 0

/dev/hda7       /boot           ext3            defaults,noatime                1 2

/dev/hda8       /               reiserfs        noatime                         0 1

/dev/hda9       /home           jfs             defaults,noatime                0 1

#/dev/hdc       /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user                  0 0

#/dev/hdc       /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user                  0 0

#/dev/hdd       /mnt/dvd        auto            noauto,ro,user                  0 0

/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom    auto            user,exec,noauto                0 0

/dev/hdd        /media/dvd      auto            user,exec,noauto                0 0

/dev/hda1       /mnt/win_ntfs   ntfs            umask=000                       0 0

/dev/hda5       /mnt/xyz        vfat            umask=000

/dev/hdb1       /mnt/kontener_1 ext3

/dev/hdb2       /mnt/kontener_2 ext3

/dev/fd/0       /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,user,rw                  0 0

```

wg. gentoo-wiki próbowałem uruchamiać ivmana jako root i zwykły użytkownik, nie zmieniałem żadnych plików konfiguracyjnych ivmanaLast edited by pancurski on Sat Dec 30, 2006 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## w.tabin

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> Jest troche tematów związnych z ivmanem, .............

 

U mnie fstab wygląda tak:

```
cat /etc/fstab

/dev/sda7               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda8               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda9               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/sda10              /home           ext3            noatime                 0 2

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0
```

Też mam cdrw i dvd, ale one montowane są automatycznie po włożeniu płyty lub pendrive. Nie używam ivman, wszystko świetnie się montuje.

Mam zainstalowane 

```
#emerge hal dbus kdebase-kioslaves
```

Mój rc-update:

```
rc-update show

           alsasound |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

               cupsd |      default

                dbus | boot

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             hotplug | boot

               hplip |      default

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

             numlock |      default

           rmnologin | boot

              splash |      default

           syslog-ng | boot

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

                 xfs |      default

```

Pozdrawiam   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pancurski

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> Mam zainstalowane:
> 
> #emerge hal dbus kdebase-kioslaves
> 
> 

 

tylko że ja nie używam kde tylko xfce, nie ma jakiegos innego rozwiązania?

----------

## w.tabin

 *frondziak wrote:*   

>  *w.tabin wrote:*   Mam zainstalowane:
> 
> #emerge hal dbus kdebase-kioslaves
> 
>  
> ...

 

Niepotrzebnie się odzywałem, ale nie napisałeś czego używasz.

Pozdrawiam   :Wink: 

----------

## arek.k

Jeśli uuruchamiasz ivman jako usługę:

```
# /etc/init.d/ivman start
```

z konsoli (terminala) to pokaż co ci wyrzuca (na konsolę) przy starcie?

----------

## pancurski

```
gen linux # /etc/init.d/ivman start 

 * Starting Automounter ...                                                                 [ ok ]

gen linux # 
```

----------

## arek.k

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gen linux # /etc/init.d/ivman start 
> 
> ...

 

Wygląda więc na to, że ivman startuje bez problemu. Jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy w tej chwili to:

1. Wykaż się cierpliwością i pozwól ivman-owi czas na zamontowanie (chociaż 0,5 godziny oczywiście nie ma co czekać)

2. z twojego pliku fstab wynika, ze punktem montowania dla cdrom-u jest /mnt/cdrom (i dla dvd odpowiednio inny), więc (z tego co się naczytałem o ivman) powinien on tam montować nośniki, więc mam nadzieję, że tam sprawdzasz (dla użciślenia w /mnt/cdrom)

3. Jeśli tam (/mnt/cdrom) nie montuje to sprawdz jeszcze w katalogu /media - powinien pojawiać się nowy katalog napedu, którego nie ma, jeśli napęd nie jest zamontowany przez ivman

4. jeśli to nie pomoże, zakomentuj wpisy w fstab dotyczące cdrom (dvd), najlepiej jeszcze po tym zrestartuj sprzęt (bo nie wiem jak inaczej odświeżyć informacje o pkt. montowania) i sprawdź, czy ivman montuje napędy (nośniki) w /media

5. Jeśli to zawiedzie to spróbuj 

```
# rc-update add ivman default
```

 potem restart systemu (bez ścieżek dla cdrom i dvd w fstab)i sprawdź, czy montuje (w /media), jeśli usługa startuje sama. Wydaje się to głupim pomysłem (w końcu jaka to różnica), jednak ktoś już opisywał taki problem (nie pamiętam dokładnie o co chodziło), że ivman mu nie działał przy ręczym uruchamianu, a po dodaniu do poziomu uruchamiania zaczął działać.

Przepraszam za łopatologiczny opis, ale lepiej tak, niż mialo by być coś niedopowiedziane  :Smile: .

----------

## pancurski

powalcze jeszcze z ivmanem i dam znać, a tak swoją drogą to ile czasu może zabrać mu montowanie płytki dvd pełnej danych?

----------

## arek.k

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> powalcze jeszcze z ivmanem i dam znać, a tak swoją drogą to ile czasu może zabrać mu montowanie płytki dvd pełnej danych?

 

Pod Suse 10.2 (bo na komputerze-serwerze z gentoo nie używam ivmana), pod kde zajmuje to jakieś 15sek. (i myślę, że większość tego czasu zabiera odczyt płyty dvd przez napęd). Można więc przyjąć, że montowanie jest natychmiastowe, ale można poczekać (30sek. - 1min.) - das mu szansę na zamontowanie.

Zwykle (przynajmniej u mnie) jeśli napęd już "odczyta" płytkę, to rozpędza ją do większej prędkości (niż przy próbie odczytu), a potem ivman ją montuje niemalże natychmiastowo i chyba nie ma znaczenia ilość danych na płycie.

----------

## pancurski

póki co zauważylem ze miałem hala zainstalowanego z flaga apci, a kernel nie mial włączonej tej opcji, zobaczymy czy poprawienie tego coś da

----------

## argasek

Przede wszystkim, musisz upewnić się, że masz "zgodne" wersje hal, dbus i ivman. Może potrzebujesz wykonać revdep-rebuild?

----------

## pancurski

revdep-rebuild nic nie zmienia, przyszło mi do głowy, ze moze problemem być udev, uzywam wersji 103

----------

## taopai

może upewnij się czy jesteś w grupie plugdev?

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## pancurski

```
pablito@gen ~ $ groups pablito

wheel floppy audio cdrom video usb users plugdev pablito

pablito@gen ~ $ 
```

----------

## przemos

A czy napewno posiadasz dbus? Bo z pierwszego postu wynikałoby, że nie posiadasz. A z tego co pamiętam dbus jest wymagany do działania automontowania (jeśli się mylę - niech ktoś mnie poprawi, bo w tym momencie nie chce mi się szukać czy dobrze pamiętam). Po skompilowaniu oczywiście 

```
rc-update add dbus default
```

----------

## pancurski

dbus jest zainstalowany, gdy ivman uruchamia sie podczas startu systemu to pociaga za soba dbusa i hala

----------

## przemos

Słuchaj pisałeś wcześniej, że masz xfce. Proponuje Ci więc może danie szansy automontowania thunarowi. Wygląda to mniej więcej tak:

1) wkładam płytę CD

2) czekam chwile

3) na pulpicie pojawia się ikonka CD podpisana nazwą płyty - nastąpiło autozamonotowanie  :Wink: 

4) klikam na ikonkę prawym klawiszem myszy i mam opcje:

 - otwórz (domyślnie odpala thunara)

 - odmontuj

 - eject

Więc w zasadzie wszystko działa jak należy, może poza szybkością - prawda jest taka, że szybciej samemu można to zamontować, ale akurat chyba nie o to chodzi w końcu ma być user-friendly, a nie szybkie.

EDIT: Nie tylko ty masz problem z ivmanem. Mi np. jakoś dziwnie działa odmontowywanie (tzn. działa to dla CD ale baaardzo wolno, a dla pendrive wcale nie działa)

----------

## argasek

Podaj wersje dbus, ivman i hala?

----------

## pancurski

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Podaj wersje dbus, ivman i hala?

 

```
sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2

sys-apps/hal-0.5.7-r3

sys-apps/ivman-0.6.12
```

----------

## pancurski

sorry, że post pod postem, ale sprawa dla mnie ważna, czy mogłby ktoś kto używa ivmana bez problemów podzielić sie jakich wersji hala, dbusa, pmounta i ivmana używa? 

przyznaje że jestem już bezradny

----------

## c2p

```
sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2 (na 0.62-r2 też bardzo dobrze działa)

sys-apps/hal-0.5.7-r3 (na 0.5.8.x przestało działać, więc zrobiłem downgrade)

sys-apps/pmount-0.9.13

sys-apps/ivman-0.6.13
```

----------

## pancurski

podaj jeszcze z jakimi flagami kompilowales te pakiety, i z jakiego srodowiska graficznego korzystasz?

----------

## c2p

```
CFLAGS=-march=pentium4 -Os -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

CXXFLAGS=-march=pentium4 -Os -s -pipe -momit-leaf-frame-pointer
```

Używam KDE 3.5.5

----------

## Gabrys

Też kiedyś męczyłem się z ivmanem.

Okazało się, że zupełnie niepotrzebnie

Ivman montuje wolumeny, które wykryje hal. Ale XFCE albo KDE też potrafi wykrywać wolumeny, które wykrywa hal. I według mnie robi to dużo lepiej.

Moja propozycja dla Ciebie:

1. Wywal ivmana.

2. Dodaj hal do USE, jeśli jeszcze nie masz.

3. Przekompiluj co trzeba: emerge -uDN world -av.

4. Wywal wpisy dotyczące mediów przenośnych z /etc/fstab.

5. Daj reboota (albo samodzielnie pomyśl, jakie usługi trzeba zastopować  :Wink:  ).

6. Odpal XFCE/KDE, wsadź płytę i popatrz jak ikonka CD pojawia się na pulpicie albo w Thunarze.

PS. Zakładam, że korzystasz z XFCE beta lub z SVN, bo to stabilne chyba jeszcze nie ma wsparcia dla hala.

Pozdrawiam i życzę sukcesów. Mnie się udało.

----------

## c2p

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Też kiedyś męczyłem się z ivmanem.
> 
> Okazało się, że zupełnie niepotrzebnie
> 
> Ivman montuje wolumeny, które wykryje hal. Ale XFCE albo KDE te¿ potrafi wykrywaæ wolumeny, które wykrywa hal. I według mnie robi to du¿o lepiej.

 

No rzeczywiście działa szybciej, tylko jest mały problem. Najnowszy hal (z jakiegoś overlaya-0.5.8.1) nie działa zbyt dobrze, ani z ivmanem, ani z KDE. Jak wkładam jakiś cd/dvd do napędu to w logach hal wypisuje coś w stylu can't mount /dev/hdd, because device is not volume czy jakoś tak; pendrive/mp3player etc. działają bez zarzutu. Natomiast w wersjach 0.5.7.x wszystkie wolumeny wykrywa prawidłowo. Dzięki temu hal to jedyny pakiet w systemie jaki mam z gałęzi stabilnej  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Gabrys

U mnie śmiga na halu 0.5.7-r3 i udev 103, ivmana brak.

Natomiast ivmana nie polecam, bo ma spore problemy z montowaniem DVD, na jakiejś 3 czy 4 stronie powinien być mój topic o tym.

----------

## pancurski

cholernie mi zależy na automatycznym montowaniu napedów bez dokonywania żadnych wpisów do /etc/fstab, narazie przestalem walczyć ivmanem, i zainstalowalem nawet gnoma żeby móc korzystać z gnome-volume-manager i ciagle nic.....%#@@@&&** już mnie szlag trafia. Jeśli chodzi o xfce to mam wersje beta. Taki lamer jestem?

----------

## Gabrys

No na to wygląda  :Razz: 

Instrukcja raz jeszcze:

1. Wywalić ivmana

2. hal do USE i przekompilować co się rusza

3. dodać siebie do grupy plugdev

4. użyć wersji:

udev: 103

hal: 0.5.7-r3

5. wywalić wszystkie wpisy dotyczące wymiennych nośników z /etc/fstab

6. cieszyć się ikonkami CD-ROM-ów, DVD-ków i innych pen-drive'ów czy aparatów na pulpicie (albo w Thunarze).

----------

## pancurski

flagi hal i dbus mam dodane globalnie do make.conf, ivmana wyinstalowalem. Wczoraj zainstalowalem gnome, myslalem ze automontowanie bedzie dzialac sprawnie, niestety musze montować recznie. Ogolnie sytuacja wyglada tak, ze jakiego sposobu nie chcialbym sprawdzic to konczy sie porażką. Mam wrazenie, że to sprawa jakis konfigów.

----------

## Gabrys

A syslog reportuje na Ctrl-Alt-F12 nowe płyty, pendrajwy itp.?

----------

## scyld

A ja mam natomiast taki kwiatek:

```
worker src # /usr/sbin/hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes

19:55:34.751 [I] hald.c:469: hal 0.5.7.1

19:55:34.751 [I] hald.c:534: Will not daemonize

19:55:34.751 [I] hald_dbus.c:3236: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/tmp/hald-local/dbus-nyCZFHb0mo,guid=2297bd8a356cb7f941e12f004596b626

Runner started - allowed paths are '/usr/libexec:/usr/share/hal/scripts'

19:55:34.754 [I] hald_runner.c:115: Runner has pid 9921

*** [DIE] osspec.c:osspec_init():322 : Unable to read /proc/mounts
```

Strace wygląda tak:

```
close(8)                                = 0

setgid32(408)                           = 0

setuid32(102)                           = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_DGRAM, 0)          = 8

bind(8, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path=@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event}, 34) = 0

setsockopt(8, SOL_SOCKET, SO_PASSCRED, [1], 4) = 0

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFSOCK|0777, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

fcntl64(8, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

open("/proc/mounts", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

open("/usr/lib/charset.alias", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

open("/usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

open("/usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

futex(0x4d917a6c, FUTEX_WAKE, 2147483647) = 0

fstat64(1, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 4), ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f43000

write(1, "*** [DIE] osspec.c:osspec_init()"..., 67*** [DIE] osspec.c:osspec_init():322 : Unable to read /proc/mounts

) = 67

exit_group(1)                           = ?

Process 9926 detached
```

I jak to naprawić?

----------

## pancurski

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> A syslog reportuje na Ctrl-Alt-F12 nowe płyty, pendrajwy itp.?

 

Ctrl+Alt+F12 = ciemnosc na monitorze, ale podaje zawartosc /var/log/syslog

```

Dec 31 11:22:43 gen syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Cannot find map file.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Error querying loaded modules - Function not implemented

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: 000000a0000 (reserved)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fef0000 (usable)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000001fef0000 - 000000001fef3000 (ACPI NVS)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000001fef3000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI data)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: 510MB LOWMEM available.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 130800

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   Normal zone: 126704 pages, LIFO batch:31

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: DMI 2.2 present.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x000f78f0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fef3000

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fef3040

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fef8940

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1ff00000:ded00000)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Detected 2300.028 MHz processor.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 130800

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda8

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Initializing CPU#0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Memory: 515040k/523200k available (1801k kernel code, 7596k reserved, 683k data, 144k init, 0k highmem)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4601.73 BogoMIPS (lpj=2300868)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Intel machine check architecture supported.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: CPU: AMD Unknown CPU Typ stepping 00

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 16

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: bus type pci registered

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfba60, last bus=2

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: PCI: Using configuration type 1

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Setting up standard PCI resources

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: Power Resource [ISAV] (on)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18), disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19), disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23), disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 22) *0, disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: usbcore: registered new driver hub

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:08.0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   IO window: d000-dfff

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   MEM window: ed000000-edffffff

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   PREFETCH window: disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   IO window: disabled.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   MEM window: ea000000-ecffffff

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   PREFETCH window: e8000000-e9ffffff

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: TCP reno registered

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Machine check exception polling timer started.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: JFS: nTxBlock = 4025, nTxLock = 32200

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: io scheduler noop registered (default)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: Matrox, Matrox G450, 00 (OEM: Matrox Graphics Inc.)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:7da0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c7e32, set palette = c00c7e9e

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: pmi: ports = 3de 3df

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xe0b00000, using 10240k, total 32768k

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (45 C)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NFORCE2-U400R: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NFORCE2-U400R: chipset revision 163

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NFORCE2-U400R: not 100%% native mode: will probe irqs later

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NFORCE2-U400R: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NFORCE2-U400R: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NFORCE2-U400R: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a3) UDMA133 controller

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Probing IDE interface ide0...

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hda: WDC WD800JB-00JJC0, ATA DISK drive

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hdb: SAMSUNG SP0812N, ATA DISK drive

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Probing IDE interface ide1...

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hdc: YAMAHA CRW-F1E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hdd: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-110D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 2

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: TCP reno registered

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Machine check exception polling timer started.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: JFS: nTxBlock = 4025, nTxLock = 32200

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: io scheduler noop registered (default)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: Matrox, Matrox G450, 00 (OEM: Matrox Graphics Inc.)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:7da0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c7e32, set palette = c00c7e9e

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: pmi: ports = 3de 3df

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xe0b00000, using 10240k, total 32768k

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (45 C)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NFORCE2-U400R: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NFORCE2-U400R: chipset revision 163

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NFORCE2-U400R: not 100%% native mode: will probe irqs later

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NFORCE2-U400R: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NFORCE2-U400R: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NFORCE2-U400R: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a3) UDMA133 controller

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Probing IDE interface ide0...

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hda: WDC WD800JB-00JJC0, ATA DISK drive

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hdb: SAMSUNG SP0812N, ATA DISK drive

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Probing IDE interface ide1...

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hdc: YAMAHA CRW-F1E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hdd: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-110D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hda: max request size: 128KiB

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hda: cache flushes supported

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:  hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 >

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hdb: max request size: 512KiB

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hdb: 156368016 sectors (80060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hdb: cache flushes supported

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:  hdb: hdb1 hdb2

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hdc: ATAPI 44X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 21

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 16, io mem 0xee004000

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 20

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 17

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 17, io mem 0xee002000

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 21

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCG] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 16, io mem 0xee003000

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: usb-storage: device found at 2

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: TCP bic registered

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 1

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Using IPI Shortcut mode

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: (supports S0<6>Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:  S1 S4 S5)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ReiserFS: hda8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ReiserFS: hda8: using ordered data mode

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ReiserFS: hda8: journal params: device hda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max t$

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ReiserFS: hda8: checking transaction log (hda8)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ReiserFS: hda8: Using r5 hash to sort names

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5100

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SD Reader     Rev: 1.00

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   Vendor: Generic   Model: USB CF Reader     Rev: 1.01

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: sd 0:0:0:1: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: sd 0:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SM Reader     Rev: 1.02

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: sd 0:0:0:2: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: sd 0:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   Vendor: Generic   Model: USB MS Reader     Rev: 1.03

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: sd 0:0:0:3: Attached scsi removable disk sdd

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: sd 0:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: usb-storage: device scan complete

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: 8139cp 0000:01:0a.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: 8139cp 0000:01:0a.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd100, 00:00:21:eb:54:ad, IRQ 18

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139B'

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 20

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 17

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50590 usecs

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: intel8x0: clocking to 47459

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: matroxfb: Matrox G450 detected

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: matroxfb: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -1

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Matrox MGA G200/G400/G450/G550 YUV Video interface v2.01 (c) Aaron Holtzman & A'rpi

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: mga_vid: Found MGA G400/G450 at 0000:02:00.0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: mga_vid: MMIO at 0xe15d0000 framebuffer: 0xE8000000

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: mga_vid: OPTION word: 0x400A1520  mem: 0x05  SDRAM

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: mga_vid: detected RAMSIZE is 32 MB

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: mga_vid: 1 supported cards found

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: mga_vid: using major: 83 (assigned or default!)

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: [drm] Initialized mga 3.2.1 20051102 on minor 0

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: NTFS volume version 3.1.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Dec 31 11:22:44 gen kernel: Adding 506008k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506008k

Dec 31 11:22:48 gen kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Dec 31 11:22:48 gen dhcpcd[6760]: MAC address = 00:00:21:eb:54:ad

Dec 31 11:22:48 gen dhcpcd[6760]: verified 87.207.169.241 address is not in use

Dec 31 11:22:48 gen dhcpcd[6760]: your IP address = 87.207.169.241

Dec 31 11:22:51 gen kernel: agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Dec 31 11:22:51 gen kernel: agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

Dec 31 11:22:51 gen kernel: agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 1x mode

Dec 31 11:22:51 gen kernel: [drm] Initialized card for AGP DMA.

Dec 31 11:23:09 gen gconfd (pablito-7074): uruchamianie (wersja 2.14.0), pid 7074, użytkownik "pablito"

Dec 31 11:23:09 gen gconfd (pablito-7074): Uzyskano adres "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" do źródła konfiguracji tylko do odczytu na pozycji 0

Dec 31 11:23:09 gen gconfd (pablito-7074): Uzyskano adres "xml:readwrite:/home/pablito/.gconf" do zapisywalnego źródła konfiguracji na pozycji 1

Dec 31 11:23:09 gen gconfd (pablito-7074): Uzyskano adres "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" do źródła konfiguracji tylko do odczytu na pozycji 2

Dec 31 11:23:15 gen gconfd (pablito-7074): Uzyskano adres "xml:readwrite:/home/pablito/.gconf" do zapisywalnego źródła konfiguracji na pozycji 0

```

mam uruchomionego hala, zadnych wpisów we fstabie dotyczacych cdrom, dvd, czy karty SD

----------

## Udziuolo

Wiem, że zielony jestem, ale prze paroma godzinami miałem również problem z ivman'em.

Otóż po pierwsze, nie radzi sobie on u mnie kompletnie z płytami CD/DVD zawierającymi spacje w etykiecie woluminu. Okazało się, że domyślnie punkty montowania w /media są nazywane właśnie etykietą woluminu. I moje KDE nie radziło sobie z odmountowywaniem/mountowaniem. 

Obszedłem to dodając taką linijkę do /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/hdc                /media/hdc      auto            noauto,ro,users 0 0
```

Gdzieś przeczytałem, że ivman nie olewa linijek w fstab, ale ich używanie jest niezalecane. Minusem tego rozwiązania jest to, że w przypadku np. pendrive'ów czy playerów mp3 trzeba dokładać odpowiednie linijki (/dev/sda1, etc.) 

Oczywiście przedtem sprawdziłem, czy mam prawa do /dev/hdc (zmieniłem grupę na plugdev i wszystko cacy) i stworzyłem katalog /media/hdc z odpowiednimi prawami dostępu.

Dzięki powyższym, kde widzi płyty i potrafi je autoamtem mountować i odmountowywać.

----------

## pancurski

Automontowania jak nie miałem tak nie mam, ale dzis okazało się, że hal-device-manager nie wykrywa mi cdromu ani dvd, czy moze to wina tego ze mam je podpięte do jednej taśmy?

----------

## c2p

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> Automontowania jak nie miałem tak nie mam, ale dzis okazało się, że hal-device-manager nie wykrywa mi cdromu ani dvd, czy moze to wina tego ze mam je podpięte do jednej taśmy?

 

To nie ma żadnego wpływu. Ja mam na jednej taśmie 2xHDD, a na drugiej cdrw i dvdcombo. Spróbuj innej wersji HALa.

----------

